# Another blow to Ag



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Well it looks like it's official, Michigan State Fair grounds are sold. 140 acre site in the city limits of Detroit sold, lock, stock & barrel, $18 million. The buyer Amazon for another distribution center (they already have one 10-15 miles away).

Guess I got to get use to less and less ag stuff like fairs in the near future. The only bright spot is the sounds like grandson is going to continue with 4H (or the off-shoot, partly thanks to our dictator Governor) this year. Granddaughter was on board already, to show a steer. Grandson, is going to use one of Grandpa/Grandma's finest.  Granddaughter is 'horse trading' one of Grandparents heifers for a better pedigree steer.  I just keep telling them it's not about winning, its about having fun and doing better than you did last time.  At least showing 4H steers keeps them off those #$%# phones a little.

Larry


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I am not surprised and the real estate transaction was quie fitting. Our oldest grandchildren Show cattle are in 4H and FfA. I have had 2 dairy princess, work on our dairy farm over the years. When all the livestock and dairy are controlled by a handful of mega farms with imported employees, do you think there will be cattle shows,and youth involvement in Ag. I think that will be over soon. More fairs and fairgrounds will bite the dust.All of that will be a mere story a ting of the past.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

If you don't mind a bit of a drive........we still have the U.P. State Fair. World war 2 and covid, were the only times it was canceled. Non dependent upon the wonderful state of Michigan, it should continue once Gretchen is over it all.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Upper_Peninsula_State_Fair


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Common everywhere cities want high tax developments.


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

That old Michigan State Fair ground location was not such a wonderful spot. I lived in MI many years and never set foot in the place. If there is a need for a state fair there are millions of acres available all over the state. Time will tell if there is enough demand (paying visitors) to fund such an event. As schools have changed schedules to hold classes into June and restart mid-August the window for fairs is less and less viable.


----------

